# Do You Like To Kiss Facial Hair, Girls?



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Stubble is very irritating and painful when you have delicate skin. But I haven't kissed anybody with a full moustache or beard. It's not something I actively avoid. Men with beards can be very attractive, but it's the whole package that matters more than their facial hair or lack of it. 



Ock said:


> People are more complex.


And people have personal preferences. She finds men whose looks match with their persona more attractive. You prefer women with smooth legs. Same thing.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

eeo said:


> Stubble is very irritating and painful when you have delicate skin. But I haven't kissed anybody with a full moustache or beard. It's not something I actively avoid. Men with beards can be very attractive, but it's the whole package that matters more than their facial hair or lack of it.
> 
> 
> 
> And people have personal preferences. She finds men whose looks match with their persona more attractive. You prefer women with smooth legs. Same thing.


I guess I made the mistake of assuming she wasn't just talking about her romantic preferences, but rather speaking on a much deeper level, like for example if I were to demand that all women must have smooth legs regardless of whether I'm talking about my physical preferences for me as an individual. Do you get what I'm saying? I might've just read her the wrong way.


----------



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

Wow.. who pissed in your cheerios? @Ock I do believe this was a question of opinion, and short of you kissing your own ass, your opinion as "just one of the girls" is irrelevant. Had I actually took the time to read your lame ass judgemental posts I would have seen you were a troll and not even wasted my time. Since you can't change a tire, continue on posting your feminine opinion, but maybe stop being a little bitch.. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

DevilishGrin said:


> Wow.. who pissed in your cheerios? @Ock I do believe this was a question of opinion, and short of you kissing your own ass, your opinion as "just one of the girls" is irrelevant. Had I actually took the time to read your lame ass judgemental posts I would have seen you were a troll and not even wasted my time. Since you can't change a tire, continue on posting your feminine opinion, but maybe stop being a little bitch.. 🤷‍♀️


Yeah, I pretty much expected something like this. Its become inflammatory to the point of not really being worth it, and I'm not gonna get bothered by it any further.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Ock said:


> Yeah, I pretty much expected something like this. Its become inflammatory to the point of not really being worth it, and I'm not gonna get bothered by it any further.


Good on you for being mature ☺


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Phil said:


> Good on you for being mature ☺


Well whatever. Its for my own peace of mind.


----------



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

So if it is not worth it, why interject your opinin in the first place? I was simply stating my opinion on the matter, I don't remember asking anyones thoughts of it? 
All I said is if you are sporting a beard looking like a lumberjack, you better be able to change my damn tire without calling AAA.. If that is not the case, take your man bun, your red checkered flannel, and your tea tree oil infused beard elsewhere... Maybe talk it out at yoga or in your spin or cooking class.. 
Moral of this story, if your gonna have a beard and look like the brawny man, don't be a Sally, shave that shit and get some skinny jeans so at least we know what we are dealing with from the start..


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

DevilishGrin said:


> I was simply stating my opinion on the matter


You did a lot more than 'simply state' your opinion, you directly insulted him several times.



> I don't remember asking anyones thoughts of it?


You're on a forum. If you post something, people might give you their opinion on it. I'm not sure there's a place on the internet where that won't happen. If he doesn't want to engage you, leave him alone — or else you're just being a bully.


----------



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

Ok, thats cool... He chose to to reply to my post, apparently I am not allowed to voice an opinion? Thank you for making me aware of that, once upon a time this site was a place where you could have an opinion but I guess that has changed... I simply gave my opinion, then I was judged on it, then I was judged on it again... It is whatever, still holding strong with that opinion, I never asked for a hostile response, I was just replying to a thread when the hostilities emerged.


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

Nah🤔 it's just a preference 


* *




also, oh no! another target😳oopsiee I mean, 🤐 I don't see anything around here xD


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I just thought she meant more than what she likes in a SO. And I just have an aversion to anyone telling me how to look, what music to listen to, what spiritual beliefs to have, and other very personal and individual shit that is just me being me.


----------



## APBReloaded (Mar 8, 2019)

I just shaved. It feels better than when I let my beard grow in, which due to genetics doesn't really grow much past half an inch of hair anyway, so it's better shaved off.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

I like how stubble and light 5 o'clock shadows look on men; better than clean-shaven, better than beards.
It's attractive. I'd kiss it if I was with the guy.
I can't stand mustaches, though... not my thing.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

But why would I know how to change a tire? I've never even had a license or vehicle. Just saying. I don't really fit _any_ stereotype. I'm not a "manly" man. I'm not a femboy. I'm not blue collar. I'm not white collar. I'm not this, that, or anything else. I'm just me. So I'd say I'm free to look however I want.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I guess if I am any stereotype I'm the mentally ill guy that collects disability and doesn't work. But what does that _look_ like? I'd say my look fits the part well enough.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Sorry, just reflecting out loud.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

I hate facial hair. It's like, okay if you feel lazy once in awhile and don't feel like shaving fine, but in general. I much prefer clean shaven. And just mustaches, OH no. And I always shave my legs.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

stubble, especially 1-2 mm, can be like needles, sharp and going right through the skin, especially on lips, which hurts a lot, and bleed, and rubbing stubble against sensitive skin in the face, can make it really sore, like rashes. So I don't like that at all for kissing, it doesn't look bad, but hurts. For kissing I'd say either well shaved or longer straws so that they bend and get softer, rather than like needles. Or being very careful and make sure the only thing touching is the lips, but that is difficult.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Yup. I blame the pheromones.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Long beards seem to be in style. But even if they weren't I'd grow mine. Trends mean nothing to me.


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

I voted "yes" mainly because I don't really mind... I don't think I have a preference.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

What this thread doesn't consider:

What if you're a man that likes kissing facial hair on a woman? teehee No, I'm not.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

No idea, I've only ever kissed a guy with a stubble, was a bit weird.

But I guess if you're in a commited relationship with someone it's different.


----------

